# Storing Dry Dog Food



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Articles on Canine Health


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Interesting article.. I'll be sure and just buy small bags and keep them in the bags instead of pouring it into a container if I use kibble. Thanks for sharing Suzan!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I freeze my cats' kibble in the bag. I only defrost enough to last a few days.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this information. I will certainly heed to the advice given.

Allie


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That is an excellent article . Thank you so much. I like the Acana bags cause they have a zip seal and I always test it to see if air comes in and if it is zipped properly. My cani-source on the other hand comes packaged with a twist tie and in a box. I'm wondering if I should put the kibble in a freezer safe bag and keep it in the freezer and then just take out a week's worth at a time?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have one of those plastic containers made for dog food.....and I've been dumping the food into it and throwing the bag away!!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:

Won't do that anymore. But i cant start until the next bag.....

Thanks for the "heads up" :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I like the Acana too, because I buy the small trial sized bags. Costs more but at least I know it is pretty fresh.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow glad i switched to Dr Harveys I keep the bag in my refridge...


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep, my brother had told me about this so I don't store Aolani's food in a container. I felt so bad for my mom though because she went out and got him a container just for that purpose (she LOVES Aolani) and I told her I couldn't use it for that. She was heartbroken, but I told her Aolani will live longer if I just keep his food in the bag it comes in and she felt better


----------

